# Illustrator CS2 MAC zu WIN



## Mad-Line (24. April 2008)

Hallo
ich würde gerne wissen in welchen Format bzw wie der MAC user die Datei Speichern muss damit ich die Datei auf meinem WINXP Rechner weiter bearbeiten kann.

Er hat mir mehre .ai Dateien geschickt, öffne ich sie kommen nur wilde Zahlen und Buchstaben dabei raus.


----------



## ink (24. April 2008)

Schlag mich wenn ich lüge, aber ich hab da keine Probleme.
Aber notfalls die Komprimierung und PDF-Eigenschaften nicht mitspeichern.
Die gleiche Version habt ihr ja? (Was aber nicht zu wilden Zahlen führen kann?!)

Wenn es gar nicht geht, als eps speichern lassen

(Deine Sig: Es heißt: Pessimisten sind Optimisten mit Erfahrung )

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. April 2008)

Hi,
also wilde Zahlen sieht mir schon etwas dannach aus als ob die Datei zerschossen ist. Ala fehlender Header oder so.
weil Zahlen und "komische" ASCII bzw. ANSI Zeichen deuten darauf hin das die Datei nicht interpretiert werden kann.
Also auch maleure Versionsnummern vergleichen (wie NESK schon sagte  ). Obwohl bei Inkompatibilität ne Fehlermeldung kommt und die Datei nichtmal aufgeht.

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. April 2008)

Mad-Line hat gesagt.:


> Er hat mir mehre .ai Dateien geschickt, öffne ich sie kommen nur wilde Zahlen und Buchstaben dabei raus.



Das Dateiformat ist beim Mac und IE das gleiche. Ich würde in diesem Fall auf folgendes vermuten: Die Daten wurden vom Mac per Mail an einen Windows rechner geschickt. Im Apple Programm Mail muss man allerdings: "Windows kompatible Anhänge senden" aktivieren, sonst kann es zu merkwürdigen Fehlern kommen, da die Datei per Mail beim Mac anders enkodiert wird.


----------

